# Vintage Myers T pad controller



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

*I have two questions on this older T pad controller ( has two LED lights on either side)
(1) Is there a parts manual for this? I have repaired it once as the fuse (diode) had shorted out but wanted to see if there was a parts manual for the controller.
(2) This is a 6 pin controller. I'm thinking about getting a back up are there plug and play replacement controller for this model. I looked but not sure what is a good direct replacement.
Thanks for your help
Mike 
*


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I'll try to get this right. Meyer discontinued the T-Pad years ago,I know of no "manual". I was superseded by the newer touch pad. Then by the succeeding generations of pistol grips.
I think even SAM/BUYERS may have discontinued their aftermarket ones. BUT, plow parts places still have some meyer and Sam ones, you just have to search the net.
If yours is the round plug, you will need an adapter. If you decide to go to a pistol grip, there are adapters.
If you need more info contact Smith Brothers Services/ Plow Parts, he has the adapters, and newer pistol grips, but only Meyer parts, so you will have to search the net for the aftermarket or 2nd generation touch pads. You would have to email him,as he is busy this time of year,and phone would go to messaging.
Hope this helps.

https://www.smithbrothersplowparts.com/store/index.php
https://www.smithbrothersservices.com/


----------



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

Kinda what I thought. I've seen a couple Myers ones and a couple of the SAM ones. I presume the SAM ones are after market ones. I kinda want to stay with Myers. I'll send Smith Brothers an.d Email and ask.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

OK,more info. Your obsolete controller was replaced by #22154, years ago. They are now obsolete, but you probably can still find them on the bay,and some dealers/parts places. It has been replaced by a pistol grip-#22690dc, kinda expensive,but does have some features that might work with your plow,like the one that automatically raises the plow when you put vehicle in reverse.But expensive. Mill Supply just sent me a new flyer, and the aftermarket basic touch pad(not meyer) is still being made-they use a meyer #= #22154. And, you could always put in a meyer "slik stik" or basic switches, but would be quite a step backwards.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I do not think you will find a better price than this--

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3614582650...%2BoI0%2FQ%3D%3D|clp:2334524|tkp:BFBMgsek75pf


----------

